# Vinegar in a brisket injection



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

I have been doing some more experiments with briskets and I have to ask and maybe somebody can help me but what is the reasoning behind putting vinegar in a brisket injection>>?

While I can find lots of recipes and tips I can't find any scientific stuff to back it up.


----------



## CarolinaQue (Jun 22, 2007)

Vinegar is a natural tenderizer. As is pine apple and other citris juices. Just be careful to not use to much and for to long. It can make the meat mushy.

Tim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 22, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I have been doing some more experiments with briskets and I have to ask and maybe somebody can help me but what is the reasoning behind putting vinegar in a brisket injection>>?
> 
> While I can find lots of recipes and tips I can't find any scientific stuff to back it up.



I've never heard of vinegar being used in brisket, nor would I recommend it.  Vinegar will actually start to cook the meat if done too far in advance.  The BBQ Central Comp Team did some experimenting with an injection for pork at one point and time that contained vinegar with not so great results.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

That is exactly what I was thinking Larry. 

This is why I am hesitant to wreck a $47.00 brisket using vinegar. 

Especially when it recommends the overnight marinade.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 22, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> That is exactly what I was thinking Larry.
> 
> This is why I am hesitant to wreck a $47.00 brisket using vinegar.
> 
> Especially when it recommends the overnight marinade.



Try adding moisture and flavor with your injection, without acidic additives.  Broths, beer, coffee, etc work great for overnight brines and marinades.  Remember you have 2 bites at the most to impress a judge and you want to get as much flavor in those two bites as you can.  If cooked right the brisket will be tender on it's own, not much reason to add anything to help make it tender in my opinion.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

Well my brisket placed 5th last time. THat is not bad I just want to make it better like everyone else out there. LOL


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 22, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Well my brisket placed 5th last time. THat is not bad I just want to make it better like everyone else out there. LOL



Bring a drunken neighbor with you and have him pee on each contestants cookwood supplies the night before!... :twisted:   <Muhwahahahahaha>

Sorry, I know...that's just wrong... <wondering>...hmmmm would it actually work?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 23, 2007)

Diva, I have done as well as 1st place and as bad as 28th in Brisket using the same rub, sauce, box configuration ect.  You can do another brisket next contest the same way and the judges will like it or hate it.  Thats the problem with judges, no consistance even though our products are.  Dont dwell on a 5th place.  Use the same recipies and methods for a year.  Look at the results and compare the scores.  THEN figure out what you need to change if anything.  JMHO.  Hope it helps.

By the way, I dont inject because I am worried about the "Lines" that can occure within the meat.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 23, 2007)

Diva, If I use an injection in a brisket, which I do, I use a splash of vinegar. I don't measure it. Of course I do marinate it no more than 4 hours. I've used different injections and have not had any problems with tracks. Some people inject in the sides of the brisket instead in the top to avoid tracks but Ive done it both ways and no tracks


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Diva,* If I use brisket in an injection* [smilie=a_whyme.gif] , which I do, I use a splash of vinegar. I don't measure it. Of course I do marinate it no more than 4 hours. I've used different injections and have not had any problems with tracks. Some people inject in the sides of the brisket instead in the top to avoid tracks but Ive done it both ways and no tracks


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 23, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Diva,* If I use brisket in an injection* [smilie=a_whyme.gif] , which I do, I use a splash of vinegar. I don't measure it. Of course I do marinate it no more than 4 hours. I've used different injections and have not had any problems with tracks. Some people inject in the sides of the brisket instead in the top to avoid tracks but Ive done it both ways and no tracks



Stick it Larry   you know what I meant  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, you are sensitive.  Visit www.tampax.com  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 23, 2007)

sheesh leave it to you all to get to that point. 

Thank you guys for the advice as always. First place in barrie for brisket is $2000.00 so it is worth it to try. I am going to cook at least 3 briskets and do a couple of different things then taste test them to see which I like best. 

Any other pointers you may all have would be appreciated - or Pm if you would prefer.


----------

